# سؤال حول د. فوزي الخالصي



## اياد العبودي (21 أغسطس 2008)

الى كافة المهندسين وخاصة العراقيين منهم وطلبة كلية الهندسة جامعة بغداد.. احب اعرف ماهي اخبار الدكتور فوزي الخالصي هل مازال يمارس التدريس؟؟ علما ان فوزي الخالصي هو مؤسس قسم هندسة المساحة بجامعة بغداد على ما اعتقد, وهو صاحب طريقة الخالصي في علم المساحة, ولديه كتب ومؤلفات ومشاركات محلية وعربية وعالمية ضمن اختصاصه.. اطال الله في عمره..رجاءا من لديه معلومه عنه يفيدنا بها وفقكم الله...


----------



## اياد العبودي (21 أغسطس 2008)

الا من مجيب؟؟؟


----------



## خالد البابلي (23 أغسطس 2008)

ان الأستاذ فوزي الخالصي بصحة جيدة وكان يمارس التدريس قبل 3 سنوات في جامعة بغداد حسب علمي


----------



## اياد العبودي (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي خالد اريد اعرف وضعه حاليا....


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (23 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ اياد العبودي بعد التحية
احب ان اعرف سنة تخرجك من الجامعة فأنا تخرجت عام 1984 هندسة مساحة جامعة بغداد


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (23 أغسطس 2008)

والله اخي خالد انا مثلك كنت من طلاب الخالصي ذلك الرجل الكريم الفاضل في جامعة بغداد ولكن لااعرف اخباره منذ سقوط بغداد علما انني الان في العراق ولكن...............
اتمنى ان اسمع عنه شي ممن لديه اي معلومات


----------



## اياد العبودي (23 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوه الاعزاء انا خريج جامعة بغداد/ كلية الهندسة /قسم هندسة المساحة سنة 2000_2001 والاستاذ الدكتور فوزي الخالصي من اعز اساتذتي وافتخر بهذا الشئ وكان مشرف على مشروع تخرجي...ارجو من لديه معلومه عنه بان لا يبخل بها وفقكم الله واطال الله عمر استاذنا الخالصــــــــــــي..


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (23 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ العزيز اياد
تصورتك قديم في التخرج لكن طلعت بعدك شباب تحياتي


----------



## فاضل اوه (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاخ العبودي والاخوه الاعزاء
الدكتور الخالصي بصحه جيده ولازال يتواجد في الجامعه ولكن مع الاسف اخواني فانه عائق امام تقدم علم المساحه في العراق كون قسم المساحه القسم الوحيد في العراق 
حيث انه يقف في طريق طلبة الدراسات ولايسمح بقبولهم مهما كانت الاسباب 
اضافه الى انه لا يقبل بادخال الاجهزه الحديثه وكذلك التطبيقات الحديثه على الحاسوب 
وعدم السماح للكادر الجديد بشق طريقه في التدريس عن طريق احتكار القسم للاساتذه القدامى 
هذا واقع الحال ...مع جزيل الشكر واحترامي للدكتور:9:​


----------



## اياد العبودي (24 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ ازهر تحياتي لك عمي انت همين بعدك شباب...انت وين تعمل حاليا؟ اما الاخ فاضل فان الدراسات تسير على ما يرام في قسم المساحه ولا دخل للدكتور فوزي فيها لانه استاذ محاضر..اما نظرة الدكتور الخالصي فهي تدريس الاساسيات في علم المساحة وهذا ليس دفاعا عن الخالصي... وشكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومه......


----------



## محمد حمد العيساوي (24 أغسطس 2008)

ياستاذ فاضل 
لم يكن الدكتور فوزي الخالصي يوما عائقا امام الشباب او تقدم علم المساحه الذي هو صاحب الفضل في تاسيسه في العراق فانا احد طلابه المتخرجين سنه 1994 مع تحياتي


----------



## اياد العبودي (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي محمد على هذه المداخله..... وهذا هو املنا باستاذنا فوزي الخالصي اطال الله في عمره...وتحياتي الى الاخ فاضل آوه.........


----------



## salarsm2000 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

تحية طيبه ......الاستاذ فوزي الخالصي من مؤسسي قسم هندسة المساحة في جامعة بغدادوهو على ما اعتقد بصحة جيده واللوم لا يقع على الاستاذ الخالصي في مسالة الدراسات والتطور في القسم وانما اللوم يقع على الوضع العام الذي يمنع القسم من ان يتواصل مع ما يحدث في العالم من تطور تكنولوجي في مجال المساحه واتمنى ان يؤسس فرع جديد تابع لهندسة المساحه وهو (Geomatic Engineering), ولكن ترى هل بالامكان فعل ذلك.....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ اياد
انا أسف للتأخير في الاجابة
انا موجود في المانيا منذ فترة طويلة وقد كنت نهاية الثمانينات مهندس مقيم في تنفيذ الطريق السريع ط10 مقطع الديوانية الي الناصرية ولم ازور العراق منذ سنين طويلة لو احتجت انت حاجة اكتب لي في الرسائل الخاصة
ولك مني الف سلام


----------



## فراس الغلامي (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم.. وكل عام وانتم بخير لفت انتباهي موضوع الاستاذ فوزي الخالصي .واحببت ان اعقب على كلام الزملاء من تحيه كبيره لهذا الرجل على مجهوده في قسم المساحه وكان في وقتنا مدير القسم الى ان اصبح استاذا محاضرا في القسم وقت تخرجي 1992 وخلفه الدكتور مؤيد رئيسا للقسم ولااعرف اوضاع القسم الان هل من جديد ارجو من لديه معلومه ام يزودنا بها لاني خارج العراق .


----------



## محمد حمد العيساوي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تحياتي للاخ فراس ...انا ايظا من خريجي قسم المساحه لعام 1994 بعدك بسنتين
واشهد للدكتور فوزي حرصه العالي على القسم وطلابه وقد كنت ازوره في الكليه حتى بعد تخرجي 
والى قبل الحرب الاخيره بفتره...اتمنى ان يكون بصحه جيده 
تحياتي اليك والى كل خريجي قسم هندسه المساحه
اخوك محمد العيساوي


----------



## اياد العبودي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الشاهر واتمنى لك حياة سعيده وان شاء الله تعود الى العراق الحبيب وفقك الله.........


----------



## اياد العبودي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ فراس تحياتي لكم حسب معلومات جديدة ان الاستاذ فوزي موجود حاليا محاظر في قسم المساحة و استاذ مؤيد لحد الان استاذ مادة مساحة 2 ومادة الجيودسي وليس رئيس قسم واعتقد ان رئيس القسم هو الاستاذ حسين علوان.. وفقكم الله جميعا...........


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (31 أكتوبر 2008)

الدكتور الخالصي بصحة جيدة ومعلوماتي عنه حديثه جدا هذه الايام ولازال محاظر في القسم لانه ترك رئاسة القسم منذ زمن عام 1997 تقريبا


----------



## اياد العبودي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك ياإبن الفلوجة المحترم على هذه المعلومة وفقك الله...........


----------



## ابو مرتضئ (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام وعليكم
الاستاذ الفاضل فوزي الخالصي ( ماجستير) مستمر بالتدريس و لكنه مريض جدا و يحتاج الى الدعاء


----------



## eng.lana (2 نوفمبر 2008)

تحيه طيبه :اخواني المهندسين الافاضل 
اشكر لكم هذا الوفاء لاستاذ كان مثالا للعلم والخبرة والتواضع الجم استاذنا الخالصي جعل الله اخلاصه لعلمه في ميزان حسناته واسمعنا عنه كل خبر طيب .ويكفيه فخرا انه اسس هذا القسم الذي هو بحق اساس لكل فروع الهندسه المدنيه وهذا ما اعطتنا اياه الخبرة العمليه.
اخواني كاني بكم تؤسسون ملتقى داخل هذا الملتقى وترجعوننا لايام كنا زملاء بها في قسمنا (قسم هندسه المساحه)
تحيه زميله لكم جميعا.
ونشكر من سال سؤال الوفاء وعرفنا عليكم
مهندسه مساحه مغتربه


----------



## haideralseady (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم دكتور فوزي مريض جداً وقبل فترة كان متواجد في مدينة كركوك حيث اعلمني بذلك احد اصدقائي مع تحياتي
اخوكم حيدر السعيدي خريج هندسة المساحة 2001/2002


----------



## haideralseady (2 نوفمبر 2008)

اياد اني اتذكرت انت من الشطرة ؟


----------



## مهاجر (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير لجميع المشاركين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير أخواني على إهتمامكم بالأستاذ فوزي الخالصي وكما ذكرتم فله الفضل بعد الله في تأسيس قسم المساحة في العراق 

نشكر طارح الموضوع الأخ إياد على إهتمامه ‎ ‎

وياريت يتبرع احدكم وينقل للأستاذ فوزي ترحيبنا به في إدارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب ...ونرحب به ليكون من الأعضاء الإستشارين في قسم المساحة ... وإن شاء الله تكونوا بهذا العرض قد رردتم له بعض الجميل الذي قدمه لكم في السابق

نشكركم جميعاً بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام



فراس الغلامي قال:


> السلام عليكم.. وكل عام وانتم بخير لفت انتباهي موضوع الاستاذ فوزي الخالصي .واحببت ان اعقب على كلام الزملاء من تحيه كبيره لهذا الرجل على مجهوده في قسم المساحه وكان في وقتنا مدير القسم الى ان اصبح استاذا محاضرا في القسم وقت تخرجي 1992 وخلفه الدكتور مؤيد رئيسا للقسم ولااعرف اوضاع القسم الان هل من جديد ارجو من لديه معلومه ام يزودنا بها لاني خارج العراق .


----------



## اياد العبودي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

أطال الله عمرك ياستاذنا القدير يابا عباس يامن غرست فينا حب هذا القسم وابهرتنا بشجاعتك وطريقة تدريسك وطرحك للمواضيع الجميلة وعلى خطك المميز الذي لا انساه طول حياتي شافاك الله وعافاك من كل مكروه فانك مثلي الأعلى وقدوتي وفقكم الله جميعا.


----------



## اياد العبودي (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ حيدر السعيدي ...... نعم انا من مدينة الشطرة.... يمكن اسمك الكامل بدون زحمة


----------



## haideralseady (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي اياد اسمي (حيدر كاظم حمود) من محافظة بابل سلامي الى جميع الاصدقاء في مدينة الشطرة 
محمد ضاوي /احمد حسن/ اسعد عزيز /فراس/رعد
وباقي الاصدقاء مع تحياتي​


----------



## اياد العبودي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ حيدر.... انا آسف لكن ماجاي اتذكرك أرجو التوضيح اكثر........ ارجو اذا سمعت اخبار عن الاستاذ الخالصي ابلاغنا بها رجاءا............ م اياد


----------



## فاضل عبد اللطيف ال (26 مايو 2009)

الدكتور فوزي الخالصي كان له مقولة رائعة هي( ان طلبة ومهندسي المساحة عملة نادرة وسيبقون عملة نادرة).


----------



## وهاب (21 يوليو 2009)

مع الاسف انني اليوم فقط قرأت الموضوع سؤالك اخي اياد حول الدكتور فوزي الخالصي 
اولا اوجه تحيتي اليك والى كافة المهندسين 
لا اعلم ما اذا كنت انت منهدس اياد صديقي ام لا .. المهم 
اخر اخباري عن الدكتور الخالصي قبل عدة اشهر حيث اتصلت به هاتفيا لاستشارته في امر ما وكان بصحه جيده ولا اعلم اليوم كيف هو ... واعتقد انه في السنه الماضيه توفيت زوجته الكريمه ام عباس هذا ما علمته والله اعلم 

تحيتي واحترامي اليك اخي


----------



## geomatic (22 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء جميعا الاستاذ المتمرس فوزي الخالصي لايزال في التدريس في قسم هندسة المساحة بجامعة بغداد رغم احالته على التقاعد وهو يدرس مواضيع الفلك التطبيقي - الكادسترائي والمساحة المستوية 
وبعض ما جاء من كلام الاخ فاضل صحيح ولكننا نظل نعتز باساتذتنا الرواد مع الشكر


----------



## نهار حسين (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اني خريجه هندسه المساحه لعام2006/2007 وكان الأستاذ فوزي من اساتذه المشرفين على مشاريع التخرج لكنه تقاعد 2008وهو بصحه جيده


----------



## فاضل عبد اللطيف ال (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الدكتور فوزي الخالصي مدرسة علم وأخلاق:
كل من انعم الله عليه وشرفه ان يكون تلميذاً لهذا العلم العراقي الاصيل يعلم علم اليقين ان الاستاذ لم يكن معلماً فذاً لفنون وعلوم هندسة المساحة، كالفلك والجيودسي والمساحة المستوية، كان جازاه الله خيراً اكبر من ذلك بكثير، فمنذ اليوم الاول لنا في قسم هندسة المساحة استقبلنا الخالصي بنصائح الاب والاخ الاكبر مفتتحاً مشوار حياتنا الاكاديمي بقراءته فقرات من نص يوضح آداب الحرم الجامعي فالجامعه حرمٌ آمن، هذا مطلع الموضوع.
وبعد ان يتعرف الاستاذ الدكتور فوزي الخالصي على أسماء الطلاب بعد اشهر، واخذت تتكون نوع من الميانه المقننة يواصل الاستاذ نصائح الأخ الحريص، كلما وجد لذلك متسعاً في محاضراته القيمة ومنها في تعليم طلاب المساحة كيفية التخاطب مع الاخرين خصوصاً ان كان المخاطب زميلاتهم:
عليكم التكلم بلطف (نزاكة) مع زميلاتكم.
اما حين يودع الأستاذ الكبير فوزي الخالصي طلابه حين تحين سنة التخرج، نراه ايضاً يهيئهم لما هو قادم من مصاعب وينصحهم الحذر والصبر في تعاملهم مع الاقدم منهم في اعمال المساحة خصوصاً الروتينية منها، فحين يتخرج طالب المساحة ويذهب للعمل في الطابو مثلا حتماً سيواجه شخصاً فني عمل لما يزيد عن عشرين سنة في المساحة وهو جاهز لإنتقاد اي تلكؤا يبديه المهندس او المهندسة الشابة المتخرج حديثاً.
هذا قليل من كثير من ذكرياتي عن الدكتور القدير فوزي الخالصي وأدعوا زملائي ممن لديهم ذكريات توثق إنسانية هذا الرجل ان لايبخلوا بسردها علينا وعلى أخوانهم ممن لم يحالفهم شرف تدريس الخالصي.


----------



## مازن عليمحمد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا من الدورة الاولى والنكبة بدات بنا . الخالصي وكافة الغير مهندسين هم من وقفوا عائقا امام ادخال العلوم الحديثة في التطور واعطاء القسم وضعا هندسيا صحيحا مع التقدير


----------



## اوفى الغنانيم (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الى الاخ اياد العبودي 
انا احد خريجي قسم المساحة 2001-2002
وارجو مراسلتي على [email protected]


----------



## اوفى الغنانيم (5 أكتوبر 2009)

انا مهندس مساحة اردني تخرجت من قسم هندسة المساحة جامعة بغداد سنة 2001-2002 
الشكر للاستاذ فوزي الخالصي لما اثرانا به من معرفة واساسيات في علم المساحة 
حيث انها كانت الركيزه الاساسية للتطوري فيما بعد وذلك من خلال مواكبة البرامج والاجهزه الحديثة


----------



## مهندس ارض الرافدين (5 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
اني منير الوردي من خريجي 2000-2001 لقد كان الدكتور فوزي الخالصي من اعز الاساتذة في قسمنا اود اعلام من يسال عن الدكتور وحسب علمي فقد زرت الكلية في سنة 2007 وقد سلمت على الدكتور وكان بصحة جيدة وهنا احب ان احيي جميع زملائي في المنتدى ولكم الشكر والتقدير.....


----------



## olaali (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*مرحبا*

اني علا تخرجت هاي السنه من قسم المساحه جامعه بغداد بعده استاذ فوزي بخير ودرسنه هاي السنه وكان مشرف على مشروعي 
كانو يردون يطلعوه تقاعد بس مطلع


----------



## أ.م.إسراء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

olaali قال:


> اني علا تخرجت هاي السنه من قسم المساحه جامعه بغداد بعده استاذ فوزي بخير ودرسنه هاي السنه وكان مشرف على مشروعي
> كانو يردون يطلعوه تقاعد بس مطلع


 
مبروك التخرج، ان شاء الله تجدون العمل المناسب قريباً.


----------



## محمود عبدالستار (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك التخرج وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك في الحياه العمليه

الف مبروك التخرج


----------



## حيدر الحلي (27 فبراير 2010)

*اخبار دكتور فوزي*

اخي العزيز اني حيدر الفتلاوي احد تلامذة الاستاذ فوزي الخالصي (حفظه الله)واود ان اخبرك بان الاستاذ الجليل بصحه جيده ولايزال يدرس في كلية الهندسه لحد الان وقبل يومين كانت لي معه محاضره في موضوع المسح الهندس والكادسترائي


----------



## علي زناد (27 فبراير 2010)

الاخ اياد بسؤالك عن الخالصي رجعتني بالذكريات الى سنة 1974 في بغداد معهد التكنولوجيا قسم المساحه حيث كان يدرسنا موضوع المسح الهندسي الكادسترائي وكان بالاربعينات من العمر ولااعلم اين حل به الدهر الان


----------



## علي زناد (27 فبراير 2010)

*الاخ اياد بسؤالك عن الخالصي رجعتني بالذكريات الى سنة 1974 في بغداد معهد التكنولوجيا قسم المساحه حيث كان يدرسنا موضوع المسح الهندسي الكادسترائي وكان بالاربعينات من العمر ولااعلم اين حل به الدهر الان*​


----------



## اوفى الغنانيم (1 مارس 2010)

صديقي العزيز اياد العبودي ارجو ان تبعث لي بريدك الالكتروني ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مجيد جابر المياحي (12 ديسمبر 2010)

تحياتي الى جميع المهندسين .. وخريجي قسم المساحة على وجة التحديد ... وفقكم الله لخدمة العراق ..
المهندس احمد سلمان عباس الموسوي ... خريج 1997-1998 ...اتمنى من خريجي هذة الاعوام المقاربة لسنة التخرج التواصل ...


----------



## المهندس محمد النجم (3 يونيو 2011)

مجيد جابر المياحي قال:


> تحياتي الى جميع المهندسين .. وخريجي قسم المساحة على وجة التحديد ... وفقكم الله لخدمة العراق ..
> المهندس احمد سلمان عباس الموسوي ... خريج 1997-1998 ...اتمنى من خريجي هذة الاعوام المقاربة لسنة التخرج التواصل ...


 السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين الشكر الجزيل لكل من سأل عن استاذنا الكريم فوزي الخالصي اطال الله في عمره 
اخوية احمد شخبارك ان شاء الله بخير اتمنى منك الاتصال بي وارسال رقمك الهاتفي الى الرسائل الخاصة

اخوكم محمد نجم


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (3 يونيو 2011)

والله اني سمعت من احد اساتذتي ان الدكتور الخالصي من عباقرة علم المساحة وهو الذي اخترع قاعدة الكف اليمنى في المساحة ...
اخوكم عقيل الموسوي اختاصة مساحة


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (3 يونيو 2011)

سؤال : كيف يمكن انشاء ديتم لبلدي العراق ارجو الرد


----------



## Sargon Zia (3 مارس 2012)

to all Iraqi engineers-Surveying dept,
I graduated from this dept in 1979, llive currently in Australia, Dr. Fawzi " with his tobacco pipe" supervised our graduation project. we build all "bench marks" around the campus "old bab almuadham .my greeting to Dr,Fawzi, he is great man
Sargon ," "


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (30 أبريل 2012)

هل من معلومة جديدة عن الدكتور الخالصي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Almosawy81 (30 مايو 2014)

انتقل الى رحمة الله الدكتور فوزي صادق الخالصي مؤسس قسم المساحه في جامعة بغداد بتاريخ 16-4-2014 اسكنه الله فسيح جناته انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## محمد ع البياتي (10 يونيو 2014)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء مع بالغ الاسف اود ان اخبركم ان الاستاذ الفاضل فوزي الخالصي انتقل الى رحمة الله يوم الاربعاء 16 -4 - 2014 سائلين المولى عز وجل ان يتغمد الفقيد برحمته إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (24 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة للدكتور فوزي صادق الخالصي انتقل الى رحمة الله بالشهر الرابع لعام2014
بعد صراع طويل مع المرض وبعمر 84 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------

